# udev loading modules its not supposed too [SOLVED]

## SalsaDoom

Hi Fellas,

I run my laptop with some peculiarites that I've no intention of ever changing -- and udev is making this down right frusterating. Its loading a bunch of modules all on its own -- modules that I do not want loaded at boot, specifically my wireless driver (ipw2200). I wrote scripts that control when and how this gets loaded, and its annoying that udev just decides all on its own to load this up. Or anything for that matter. I googled around but I didn't find anything remotely similar to the problem I'm having. Anyone know how to prevent udev from loading modules? I mean, there is already a system for having modules loaded up at boot, I find this really irritating. ;\ computers shouldn't make decisions on my behalf. 

(It also tries to start the copper network my default, which is a pretty brainless thing to do for a laptop -- but I fixed that without much trouble). 

TIA! ;P

--SDLast edited by SalsaDoom on Tue Feb 13, 2007 5:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## count_zero

This drives me nuts about udev, too.  Luckily you can disable this functionality if you want.  I'm not on a linux box right now (so I can't check it), but look in /etc/conf.d/rc and change RC_COLDPLUG and/or RC_HOTPLUG to "no".  These control which modules udev loads.

----------

## SalsaDoom

w00t

Yup, that solved it ;)

Let it be known from this day forward that count_zero is a Hero of the Soviet Union.

Thanks!

----------

## wyv3rn

This bug is being handled as we speak.  Basically coldplug would honor /etc/hotplug/blacklist, udev does not.  We don't use coldplug anymore, the latest udev takes care of all the boot-time module loading.  Hence /etc/hotplug/blacklist is not used at boot time.

>=baselayout-1.12.9

>=module-init-tools-3.2.2-r2

>=udev-104-r9

will all honor blacklist entries in /etc/modprobe.d/*.  Those versions are in the process of being stabilized right now, some (like udev) already are.  So upgrade to those packages, make /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist with then entry:

blacklist modulename

Then run modules-update and you should no longer have blacklisted modules being loaded at runtime.

See bugs: 130766, 159871, 158637

Setting RC_COLDPLUG="no" in /etc/conf.d/rc is overkill for some situations.Last edited by wyv3rn on Wed Feb 14, 2007 8:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ahubu

Thanks for the tip wyv3rn, I'll have to wait until these stabilize. I was pondering about how to delaying a sblive! card at startup. This seems to be the trick.

----------

